# Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben sich mit Caseking zusammengesetzt und OC-Aufrüst-Bundles konfiguriert, die ab sofort erworben werden können.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Cinnayum (12. November 2014)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Einen 4,4 GHz Haswell mit einem Mini-Brocken ECO zu kühlen...

Das kann auch wieder nur den Experten aus dem PCGH-Labor einfallen. Konträr zu 95% der Empfehlungen aus dem Forum.

Harry Wijnford würde sagen: "Wenn der Preis stimmt!"


----------



## Shzlmnzl (12. November 2014)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Ich würde mir eher ein Kit ohne Kühler wünschen...
Selber habe ich schon den BQ DR3 pro


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2014)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Bei dem Kit ist der Kühler sowieso nicht montiert.
Ergo Kühler zurück schicken und Geld gut schreiben lassen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. November 2014)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Einen 4,4 GHz Haswell mit einem Mini-Brocken ECO zu kühlen...
> 
> Das kann auch wieder nur den Experten aus dem PCGH-Labor einfallen. Konträr zu 95% der Empfehlungen aus dem Forum.
> 
> Harry Wijnford würde sagen: "Wenn der Preis stimmt!"


 
Fremdes Geld gibt man eben schnell aus 

Wenn damit nicht 24/7 Prime laufen soll ist das schon ok, immerhin kann der ähnlich warme 4790K auch von nem Boxed Kühler auf Temperatur gehalten werden.


----------



## PCTom (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Einen 4,4 GHz Haswell mit einem Mini-Brocken ECO zu kühlen...
> 
> Das kann auch wieder nur den Experten aus dem PCGH-Labor einfallen. Konträr zu 95% der Empfehlungen aus dem Forum.
> 
> Harry Wijnford würde sagen: "Wenn der Preis stimmt!"


Wo ist das Problem die Abwärme kommt doch eh nicht bis zum HIS da ist doch eh egal was drauf sitzt und der ECO macht beim 4.4GHz Haswell noch eine gute Figur selbst unter Prime.


----------



## type_o (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Schon komisch! Es werden nur 2 LuKü angeboten, sonst nur KoWaKü's!  
Ich will aber selbst entscheiden, welchen LuKü ich dazu nehm! 
Macht da der Cä-Ki einen Abverkauf?  

MfG type_o


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Einen 4,4 GHz Haswell mit einem Mini-Brocken ECO zu kühlen...
> 
> Das kann auch wieder nur den Experten aus dem PCGH-Labor einfallen. Konträr zu 95% der Empfehlungen aus dem Forum.
> 
> Harry Wijnford würde sagen: "Wenn der Preis stimmt!"



Sorry du redest bullshit. Erstens ist der kühler sehr stark und 2tens meinst du nicht das hier die Fachleute das besser beurteilen können wie du? Hatte den übrigens selbst mal verbaut und kann die gute Kühlleistung bestätigen.


----------



## Yutshi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dem Kit ist der Kühler sowieso nicht montiert.
> Ergo Kühler zurück schicken und Geld gut schreiben lassen.



Die Intension eines solchen Kits ist selbstredend. 
Ich würde mir auch lieber ein OC-Kit OHNE Kühler wünschen. Daraus entstehen aber folgende Probleme für den User als auch Vertreiber.
Wer übernimmt im Schadensfall einen Ersatz? Wodurch ist der Schaden entstanden - vielleicht durch eine nicht ausreichende Kühlung durch den User? Kann der Vertreiber einen Kühler, welche mindestens eine TDP von .... Watt abzuführen vermag, vorschreiben und somit eine Verpflichtung zu Ersatzleistungen umgehen?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die hier angebotenen Kühler eher bewusst als unbewusst ausgesucht wurden. Einen 4790K @4,4 GHz lässt sich auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler betreiben, die Frage nach den Temperaturen ist dann wieder eine ganz andere.

Wenn also der Vertreiber eine Garantie auf das gelieferte OC-Kit (Board, CPU + RAM) mit Vorgabe einer Kühlerleistung machen kann, wäre das für mich in Ordnung und ich würde somit viel eher ein solches Kit kaufen als mit Kühler.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*



type_o schrieb:


> Schon komisch! Es werden nur 2 LuKü angeboten, sonst nur KoWaKü's!
> Ich will aber selbst entscheiden, welchen LuKü ich dazu nehm!
> Macht da der Cä-Ki einen Abverkauf?
> 
> MfG type_o




dann kauf dir doch ein system das du selbst zusammen stellst und gut ist, hier wird doch keiner gezwungen das zu kaufen immer dieses rumgeheule hier.
achso und das mit den aio wakü kann ich nur begrüssen.
sicher macht eine richtige wakü mehr sinn aber die kosten und der aufwand sowie die instandhaltung steht dem gegenüber in keinem verhältnis und für einen laien ist dies definitiv nicht geeignet. diese systeme sind besser als ihr ruf und ich würde immer wieder dieses einer lukü vorziehen, ganz klar sogar.


----------



## Diweex (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Naja immerhin ist der Eco nicht so ein Brocken wie der Brocken, d.h. er passt auch evtl in OEM Gehäuse. 
Von der Kühlleistung reicht er auch aus. Finde die Bundles eigentlich recht nett, für die die sich nicht ins OC einlesen wollen.
2400MHz RAM beim kleinen Bundle wären zwar nett gewesen, dass man hier etwas Spielraum hat, aber man kann immer was zu nörgeln finden.


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Viel wichtiger ist dass Brocken 2 etc viel zu schwer sind und beim Transport schnell Mainboard etc beschädigen. Deswegen auch die AIO-Waküs, weil die sehr robust sind wenn der Zustelldienst das Paket durch die Gegend wirft.

Keine Ahnung haben und sich beschweren >.>


----------



## KaterTom (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Die Kühler werden nicht vormontiert! Das war vor ein paar Jahren noch anders. Da gab es Aufrüstkits mit dem i5-750 und Prolimatec Megahalem wo der Kühler schon montiert war. Das war mein Einstieg zum "Selbstbau PC".
Da ich aber noch ein bißchen Angst vor der Kühlermontage hatte, kam mir dieses Kit gerade recht. Der Megahalem leistet mir heute noch gute Dienste!
Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Macht die Aufrüstkits nicht schlechter, als sie sind. Die haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## steffen2891 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Temperaturen mit den Lüftkühlern? Brocken 2 oder Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH ?  Hat man Garantie auf das Komplette OC-KIT oder jeweils die Garantie, die die einzelnen Komponenten haben ? Habe leider keine Informationen dazu gefunden...


----------



## Caseking-Nils (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Hallo Steffen2891,

wir selber geben eine Garantie auf das komplette OC-Kit. Also das zum Beispiel alles stabil läuft etc.
Zusätzlich hast du natürlich auch noch die Garantie auf jedes einzelne Produkt, welches vom jeweiligen Hersteller gedeckelt ist.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## FluBBe xy (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

gab es dieses Angebot nur eine bestimmte Zeit? 
Denn bei Caseking sind diese Kits nicht mehr verfügbar und auch teurer als bei pcgh angegeben.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gruß Konrad


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Overclocking-Aufrüst-Kits von PCGH mit Core i5-4690K und i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

Hi Konrad, die PCGH-Kits sind nach wie vor verfügbar, die Preise sind aber wegen des schwachen Euro-Kurses leicht gestiegen.


----------

